# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  how to take anavar tabs?

## scottroxx

hey guyz, I have 20mg anavar tabs and just started taking 100mg a day. I take 3 tabs in the morning and 2 more around 2 0'clock. Is this a productive way to take these tabs or should I drop them all together or ???? Thanks guyz..I am also on prop and tren and clen right now, leaning out for the summer ....

----------


## LATS60

IMO, i'd go for 80mg (and thats plenty) split into 4 doses throught the day.

----------


## iagainsti

Var has approx 8 hr half life. 80mgs is plenty bro ! I would take 40mg in morning and then 40 mg 8-9 hrs later . Damn 100mg a day of var is an expensive cycle. How long is your planned cycle ?

----------


## legobricks

I am going to have to agree if its yoru first run with var. Yes its a mild AAS but you should start low to see how your body reacts to it. Secondly, I would split them up throughout the day like dbol due to the short half life.

----------


## scottroxx

Thanks guyz, I am a long time user of many substances and in rather large doses, so I went with the 100mg as that is what is recommended in the profile pages !! I usually use winstrol as its a hell of alot cheaper but thought I would try anavar this time!! I have 2- 100 tab bottles and am using it to tapper off the tren which will be in a week and a half I think?? Then off prop and the a week or so later then the var about 2 weeks or so after that. So I guess I will run it as I am right now 2 doses a day?? Thanks again...

----------


## jstraw428

i always take a small dose of whatever oral i am running at night before i go to sleep, this is when your body is repairing itself and growing muscle, so i think having a fresh dose of supplements would help tremendously with this process.....

----------


## NewMuscle83

> hey guyz, I have 20mg anavar tabs and just started taking 100mg a day. I take 3 tabs in the morning and 2 more around 2 0'clock. Is this a productive way to take these tabs or should I drop them all together or ???? Thanks guyz..I am also on prop and tren and clen right now, leaning out for the summer ....


deposit it rectally.

J/k, but on a serious note, I think it would work better (not that I'd ever try it!). Most things you take up the rectum work a lot better because they go directly into the blood stream and bybass the liver. I was watching manswers last night, and I guess you can even do it with alcohol to get drunk faster. Supposedly putting a whole beer in your anus would get drunk to the equivalent of drinking 19 beers in 15 minutes! (again, I'm not gonna verify if this is true lol). Anyways, I wonder for highly hepatoxic gear, if you take it anally, does it reduce the damage on your liver?

Anyways, I'm about to start a Var cycle for 9 weeks. I think I'm sticking with 60mgs a day, taken twice daily with 8 hours in between. Let me know what works for you.

----------


## legobricks

> i always take a small dose of whatever oral i am running at night before i go to sleep, this is when your body is repairing itself and growing muscle, so i think having a fresh dose of *SUPPLEMENTS* would help tremendously with this process.....


Sorry i had too!  :LOL:

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

> i always take a small dose of whatever oral i am running at night before i go to sleep, this is when your body is repairing itself and growing muscle, so i think having a fresh dose of drugs would help tremendously with this process.....




Does this effect how you sleep? How small of a dose would say 5-10mg?

----------


## legobricks

> deposit it rectally.
> 
> J/k, but on a serious note, I think it would work better (not that I'd ever try it!). Most things you take up the rectum work a lot better because they go directly into the blood stream and bybass the liver. I was watching manswers last night, and I guess you can even do it with alcohol to get drunk faster. Supposedly putting a whole beer in your anus would get drunk to the equivalent of drinking 19 beers in 15 minutes! (again, I'm not gonna verify if this is true lol). Anyways, I wonder for highly hepatoxic gear, if you take it anally, does it reduce the damage on your liver?
> 
> Anyways, I'm about to start a Var cycle for 9 weeks. I think I'm sticking with 60mgs a day, taken twice daily with 8 hours in between. Let me know what works for you.



Blood is passed thru your liver so you wouldnt nessecarily avoid it going thru the liver. Remember it stays active for 8 hours so its bound to pass thru it. 

Also yes rectally is a method of absorbing but by far not the most efficient due to having fecal matter already in there along with a poor breakdown of the pill. Yes absorption rate is there BUT you have to take into account of what is going to breakdown the filler substance. You dont have saliva or stomach acid to do that. Alcohol is a liquid therefore its absorpted fast. go ahead and stick your finger in your butt and let us know if you like it. :LOL:

----------


## LATS60

> Sorry i had too!


PMSL, i was going to put that.

----------


## NewMuscle83

> Blood is passed thru your liver so you wouldnt nessecarily avoid it going thru the liver. Remember it stays active for 8 hours so its bound to pass thru it. 
> 
> Also yes rectally is a method of absorbing but by far not the most efficient due to having fecal matter already in there along with a poor breakdown of the pill. Yes absorption rate is there BUT you have to take into account of what is going to breakdown the filler substance. You dont have saliva or stomach acid to do that. Alcohol is a liquid therefore its absorpted fast. go ahead and stick your finger in your butt and let us know if you like it.


Hey, I was just wondering...doesn't hurt to ask, right? In any case, I have a memory of having a pill stuck up my ass when I was 4 for some sort of sickness I had. Needless to say that has scarred me for life! I still feel violated lol

----------


## jstraw428

> Does this effect how you sleep? How small of a dose would say 5-10mg?



It doesnt seem to affect my sleep at all......I usually dose it the same as my other doses throughout the day....if i were taking 80mg, i would take 20 upon waking up, 20 before my workout, 20 later in the day, and then 20 before i went to bed.....this would also probably help with catabolism at night....

----------


## legobricks

> Hey, I was just wondering...doesn't hurt to ask, right? In any case, I have a memory of having a pill stuck up my ass when I was 4 for some sort of sickness I had. Needless to say that has scarred me for life! I still feel violated lol


Im not busting on you.

It gets asked quite often here.

----------


## scottroxx

I dunno about taking stuf before sleep, I have done this doing shows and find It wires me and can't sleep for like the first hour or so?? So question here is for me... I think it would be obvious to break the 5 tabs up into my day, so 1 in the morning, one around 11, one around 3, 1 around 6 and one around 10. I dunno as it also makes sense that it has an 8 hour half life so take half dose in the morning and half at supper?? but the question is which would be most effective in doing its job properly ?? I'm still kindda good with the twice a day thing????

----------


## iagainsti

> I dunno about taking stuf before sleep, I have done this doing shows and find It wires me and can't sleep for like the first hour or so?? So question here is for me... I think it would be obvious to break the 5 tabs up into my day, so 1 in the morning, one around 11, one around 3, 1 around 6 and one around 10. I dunno as it also makes sense that it has an 8 hour half life so take half dose in the morning and half at supper?? but the question is which would be most effective in doing its job properly ?? I'm still kindda good with the twice a day thing????


2x day will work just fine

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

I find for the best workouts to take it 1.5 to 2 hours before(with some Kre-alkin)....that way it' stable in your blood when start your workout

----------


## playboy2005

im going to start taking anavar as well. 60mgs for 10 weeks. I will also split them into 2x per day. 

Just wanted to know, do you take the pills with food or on a empty stamach?

thanks

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Blood is passed thru your liver so you wouldnt nessecarily avoid it going thru the liver. Remember it stays active for 8 hours so its bound to pass thru it. 
> 
> Also yes rectally is a method of absorbing but by far not the most efficient due to having fecal matter already in there along with a poor breakdown of the pill. Yes absorption rate is there BUT you have to take into account of what is going to breakdown the filler substance. You dont have saliva or stomach acid to do that. Alcohol is a liquid therefore its absorpted fast. go ahead and stick your finger in your butt and let us know if you like it.


So if you have anavar powder it might be advisable to spread open ur anus and sprinkle 20mg down there 4x/day as the best delivery method? lol

----------

